
ZFS co-creator boots 'slave' out of OpenZFS codebase - pantalaimon
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/12/openzfs_terminology_change/
======
michaelmrose
24 hours nobody cares because 99.9% of the world doesn't know what zfs is and
the 0.1% that does never meant nor took any offense.

I can't think of any good reason not to do this but I also can't think of a
reason to care.

~~~
tiew9Vii
I'd used to think these changing master/slave PRs where stupid, no one I know
has ever used the words due to there use in slavery or as a form of racism in
code. The people often offended by the master/slave terms are middle-class
white folk on Twitter who think it offends other people.

Then at some point, I realized it's not worth caring. If it only stops one
person from being offended, the effort and time spent debating over it are far
more than doing a search and replace and closing the issue to save the
headache and distraction from real problems.

In saying that, the GitHub one renaming / removing the default master branch
is bizarre. Never have I seen a branch named slave, which can be linked to
master/slave terminology. Again it's not worth my effort caring over it, but
it is strange. Are we trying to remove the word master from our vocabulary
entirely because it is also used to describe people who traded slaves way
before our lifetime?
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/master](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/master).

